# New Spotted python enclosure.



## miss_mosher (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, just wanting some opinions on heating and lighting options. So I'm relocating an old lonely female spotted into a new enclosure and just looking to start fresh with equipment and wanting the old girl to be as comfortable as possible. The new enclosure will be the same as the one pictured but snake proof of course (solid top, front glass sliding doors, locks etc). It's a 100x50x50. I'm looking to get her a new mat 1/3 size of the floor, but what other lights would you recommend? There's too many options out there...
Any opinions will be appreciated 







This is the replica (but will be snake proof) I also forgot to mention the enclosure will be designed to sit under this one. So it will be cooler sitting on the ground.


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't see any photos, but I wouldn't bother with a heat mat if you're planning on using lights also. A 40w or 60w heat globe should be sufficient to heat the enclosure, with a thermostat of course. If you want the enclosure to be pretty you could put in a fluorescent light connected to a timer to show off everything during the day or part of the day. Of course you would need to monitor her to make sure the light isn't stressing her out. Some would suggest a UV fluorescent light, but it isn't necessary for her.


----------



## leamos (Feb 15, 2012)

Agree 100% with everything above. I regards to fluro lights, I reccommend just using a standard 'full spectrum' or daylight/sunlight aquarium fluro tube, they're 1/3 the price of the reptile uv tubes, and your snake doesn't need uv, plus the full spectrum light will show off your snakes colours and patterns really well, but thats just my opinion, I'm sure someone will say otherwise


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome I think I'll stick with that, everyone keeps saying different things about heat mats and it's just confusing. But I know which lights last and which ones are useless so I'll stick with those. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jarden (Feb 15, 2012)

i wouldnt put a heat mat inside a enclosure just use ceramic heat emmiters or heat globes on a stat


----------

